# Proper Diet and/or Supps For Tendon Health



## largepkg (Sep 30, 2006)

Guys and Gals, (especially Trouble) I need some ideas on the right dietary aides or supplements I can take to promote tendon health.

I'm coming off of a pretty bad tendon injury in both of my elbows. I would like to take every precaution I can to prevent this from happening again. So, give me some of your best ideas.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## mike456 (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1270397


----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2006)

mike456 said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1270397


Nice post, very helpfull


----------



## largepkg (Oct 3, 2006)

The pain that I feel is derived mostly from curls and rows. The obvious solution would be don't do these movements but that's not possible. 

I'm looking more towards the nutrition end for a possible solution?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

largepkg - this should be in supplements not D&N.  I'll move it.  However, some helpful things are Glucosamine, MSM, SAM-E, Calcium, Magnesium.  Helpful amino acids would be arginine, proline, aqnd lysine.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 3, 2006)

I got chuckle from the photo of the secretary in that article.

In my minimal 7+ months of training I've had painful tendon problems in my arms and shoulders They are easing now, and more rapidly than expected. I understand tendons take a lot longer to strengthen than muscles.

But, I'm curious also. Outside of the popular hype... anyone had _actual_ success w/ supplements?


----------



## Bill98 (May 20, 2012)

*Supplements*

The supplements you would need to help your tendons  are , particularly , boron 1.5 - 3mg a day , manganese 5- 10 mg (5 is safer as you may get some in foods) and 11 mg daily is a danger level if exceeded , also needed is Silica/ silicon compound  ( got mine at holland and  barrett ) also  lesser needed  but needed  zinc, calcium , magnesium





JimSnow said:


> I got chuckle from the photo of the secretary in that article.
> 
> In my minimal 7+ months of training I've had painful tendon problems in my arms and shoulders They are easing now, and more rapidly than expected. I understand tendons take a lot longer to strengthen than muscles.
> 
> But, I'm curious also. Outside of the popular hype... anyone had _actual_ success w/ supplements?


----------

